# Is Plan B necessary after pull out method?



## leslieinnola (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi ladies,

A bit embarrassed here, I've had sex three times in the past 12 hours (ahem, I know) with my boyfriend and we only used a condom once, the 1st time, when we were feeling like we should be really careful. (It was short-lived.) The other times, he pulled out pretty early but I'm afraid that the sperm that was on his penis from the condom may have gotten back in there for round #2 . Or round #3 .

Should I go buy that Plan B pill? Does it affect your cycle? I'm 37 and maybe my fertility is not what it used to be (I have two kids from an earlier marriage), so perhaps I'm being concerned over what is a small risk.

Still, it was a dumb thing to do. Three times.  To be fair, we only see each other every two weeks and so it's a bit manic.


----------

